# Halti



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I recently started using the Halti on Bentley and I love it! He doesn't pull at all. I had just a normal Halti but I wanted one with a padded nose strap. I couldn't find any in the US so I had to order one from the UK. It just came today.
The Halti made our walks fun again.


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

I just got my Halti in the mail the other day...I got it for my 2 yr old rott/shep mix who pulls like crazy on walks. He hates the halti though so it will take me some time getting him used to it before we head out the door. I do hope it works for him though.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

It's the best thing I ever used, and Max can pull like a tank when he wants to. 
I tried this trick to get him to like it - I would put it on him and then we'd jump in the car and drive up the driveway and back. Max LOVES the car, so ANY ride is a good thing! I wanted him to associate it with fun. After we got out of the car, we'd walk. Now we don't have to go for a ride, we can just go for a walk.


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

We were recommended a halti by our obedience class instructor, without it our 5 month girl was very difficult to walk and a nightmare around other dogs - she was desperate for a play. The halti has not totally stopped the lunging, which mainly happens when she wants to p,ay with another dog, but she is now a pleasure to walk.

She does resist having the halti put on but once she has it on she is quite happy to go for a walk. If she gets excited she will shake her head and try to get it off but she settles quite quickly.

We are combining the halti with obedience classes which I would highly recommend as well, but without the halti it would have been very difficult to take her to obedience because of the constant pulling. So the halti was a win win for us. It meant that she has been able to concentrate in obedience, which will eventually mean she will no longer have to use the halti.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I guess this is the next step...we have tried EVERYTHING. A prong collar, a plastic pinch collar, a front harness, an under and around the chest harness -- each thing would work for the first 10 minutes of the walk and then he would pull again.

I have stopped walking him altogether, my husband has to do it. And my husband wraps the leash around his waist first as extra reinforcement. Walks are NOT fun. I'm trying the Halti.

Kris


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

zeke11 said:


> Well, I guess this is the next step...we have tried EVERYTHING. A prong collar, a plastic pinch collar, a front harness, an under and around the chest harness -- each thing would work for the first 10 minutes of the walk and then he would pull again.
> 
> I have stopped walking him altogether, my husband has to do it. And my husband wraps the leash around his waist first as extra reinforcement. Walks are NOT fun. I'm trying the Halti.
> 
> Kris


Have you been walking my Max? We tried all of the above as well, and so far, the Halti has been the best thing ever! Good luck!


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

The halti is the most amazing thing ever. I'm no able to walk Rocky again without hurting my back because of his constant pulling, he's way too strong for me. Now, he actually walks right next to me and keeps his head straight, he's a pleasure to walk now.

Dogs don't usually like haltis so make sure you make it fun for him for a couples of days before actually walking him with it. We'd put it on him for short periods of time (3-5 min) give him treats and praise when he wasn't trying to take it off, we introduced his favorite toy as well in order to make it fun for him and after 4 days or so we trying walking him around the house for a minute or two and the day after we did the same outside and it works...he hasn't tried to take it off when on walks and he lets us put it on and stuff. 


Good luck! ))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Glad it worked for you Roxy would have nothing to do with the Halti, first time she walked 10 feet laid on her side and would not get up. The next 2,3,4 as soon as see would see the Halti see would lay down on her side. We would stand her up and have her sit she would toss her head like a horse. Too much of a struggle.:doh: The Easy Walk harness works great for Roxy. Even now she sees a Halti in some ones hand she backs off.:uhoh: I guess like people they have their preferences.


----------

